# Amp flashing green light



## jamestrue (Mar 10, 2011)

the green power light is flashing on my amp fuse were blown i think from where the two speaker wire touch i changed the fuse and it still isnt working any ideas


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

disconnect the power and ground to reset the amp.


----------



## jamestrue (Mar 10, 2011)

i did and it didnt help i think i blew the amp some how


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Monoblock?


----------



## jamestrue (Mar 10, 2011)

2 channel ran regular


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

try jumping to a different channel? If you have a DMM you can check the output from the amp and see if it is the amp or subs. Or you can get another speakers and see if it gets sound.


----------



## jamestrue (Mar 10, 2011)

i believe it the amp i put it in a different car and it didnt work and put an different amp in the first car and the second amp is working


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

There ya go


----------

